# 25 Days of Christmas



## LuckyGirl3513 (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone ever seen this on ABC Family? Its one of my favorite things ever cause im obssessed with all things christmas.. It starts today with The Notebook which i know isnt technically christmas-y but i am definitely gonna watch it for probably the 10th time..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 16, 2008)

The Notebook isnt Christmasy at ALL, yet its one of my favorites. 
I love Christmas movies, a Christmas Story being my favorite (lots of family memories/jokes with that movie)

Then again, I love all things Christmas. Litrally


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 16, 2008)

i don't know what you're talking about because i'm in the UK...BUT.. i'm already watching christmas movies hahah

muppets christmas carol
elf
bad santa
home alone 1 & 2
love actually
nightmare on elm street 

argh i love it so much!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh, I love this! They always have the best Christmas movies!
Why is it starting so early? I thought it usually started December 1st and went to to Christmas day?


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 17, 2008)

I think right now it's the "Countdown to the 25 Days of Christmas", at least according to the website.

But yeah, I'm glad I'm not the only one already watching Christmas movies. I've watched Home Alone, The Santa Clause, Elf, and The Grinch already, and I'm constantly listening to Christmas carols. Christmas is my favorite time of year, and it can't start soon enough, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 17, 2008)

I love Christmastime too! I think Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer is my favorite movie, and the muppets, and a Christmas Story... etc!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 17, 2008)

omg muppets christmas carol has made my christmas since i was little. and in the UK around this time of year, leading up to christmas they always do a TV series of a Dickens novel...which, even if the storyline has nothing to do with Christmas, ALWAYS feel christmasy lol.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah its the countdown right now but i am ready for xmas movies already.. Since thanksgiving is so late this year i feel like its necessary to start watching them pre thanksgiving.. 

Heres a link to the schedule.. Awww, i cant wait to watch Charlie Brown....


----------

